# UKC - Dallas NC Weight Pull



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

NORTH CAROLINA
TAR HEEL KENNEL CLUB
DALLAS (O) WPULL

Apr 12; Anita Pennell (James Heinz backup) WPULL Wheels- A Entries 1-1:45 pm Pull 2 pm
Apr 13; Anita Pennell (James Heinz backup) WPULL Wheels- A Entries 9-9:45 am Pull 10 am

DOS $25; PE $20 received by April 5, 2008

First Class Kennels, LLC, 701 S Lincoln Street 28054 (704) 922-1551; From I-85 North or South take exit 17, 
Route 321 towards Hickory/Lincolnton. Go approximately 8 miles, exit at the Hardin Rd. exit. Off exit, turn left. 
Go to blinking light, make a right. Go approximately 1 mile and show site will be on your right.

Chairperson: Austina Heinz (704) 923-0297 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Jill Tipton; 320 Huffstetler Lake Rd, Dallas NC 28054 (704) 922-9778 [email protected]

Just wanted to know if anyone would be attending

I will be there with 2 of my Presa's, My staffie and my friends hounds

Deb


----------

